# Alta Is For Racists



## UTARD (Apr 9, 2011)

*The people of Alta ski resort finally explain why they don't allow snowboarders... well not really* :cheeky4:

ALTA IS FOR RACISTS on Vimeo


http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j301/zoolanderposer/?action=view&current=ALTA_NAZIS1.mp4&newest=1


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's their resort, their decision.

I'd rather them not allow us than to allow us but not want us and profit off of us.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Great business decision to lock out half of your potential clients. One day they will realize that its not 1980 anymore.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

This video is amazing.
Posted to my FB.
So true.
94% of your "client base" don't want boards cause 100% are skiiers. WTF


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

if you think Alta is bad, take a look at Deer Valley. 

If Hitler was a skier, deer valley would definitely be his favorite resort.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

UTARD said:


> *The people of Alta ski resort finally explain why they don't allow snowboarders... well not really* :cheeky4:
> 
> ALTA IS FOR RACISTS on Vimeo


My 2 cents fwiw (zero)

The whole racism thing is a bit far fetch. Pretty lame , even in jest. 

Boarders used to be rather annoying. The sat in the middle of the slope on their butts and at the lift exits. That's changing. To me however, I find it MORE annoying to watch skiers that think they have something , still riding skidded turns while they blaze down green circle trails at 50mph with kids all over the same trail. Snowboarders , at least the ones I've seen try to show a bit more control and steer clear of putting others at risk. yea they me be more rowdy than the average skier, but that's because it attract a younger crowd. Rewind to 20-30 years ago and the younger rowdy crowds were on skis.

This year I watch no less than 5 different people drinking beer and throwing the cans down off the lift onto the slopes. All on skis. Didn't see any boarders doing this? Just saying. And you know who got a nice gouge in his new board while exiting a lift? yea, me. I planted the guy that did it, and feel good about it. 

Alta sounds like it's pretty clueless. I dunno about you guys but when I look back and see someone blazing downhill behind me that I have to watch for if I want to cut far on the steep slope, it's usually someone skiing. Someone on a board usually will slope their progress or deviate their course drastically to ensure they dont ride onto you. 

My only experience with someone being a douche on a board was this 14 ish or so kid. I was riding criss cross trying to learn to carve (ha) and this kid was bombing a blue. He decided to try to predict my turn and sneak past me as he whizzed by and almost died when he ran into me. 100 pounds meets 200 pounds. GG. Can't say someone on skis wouldn't have tried this though. Because that almost happened to me quite a few times from skiers

AND I still have a bad taste in my mouth from Holiday Valley. There is this main slope along the front speed lift that all the pro skier bomb down. Meanwhile, tons of people learning to ride on this slope. Had a few comments from older skiers while I was with my wife that she should 'ditch the boarder'. (she skis) I said a few words and that was that...

Skiers. Big mouths. Boarders, big action. Tons of good skiers out there. Locally they aren't too bad but from what I saw at holiday valley, they think their shit doesnt stink and they are novice at best.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of it requires hiking, HOW WILL SNOWBOARDERS DO THAT I JUST DONT SEE IT! 

Funniest shit I've heard in a while a luaghed my ass off. Yes sir, all snowboarders do not have the ability to walk.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I really like the 94% stat. Haha! Of coarse if you only allow skiers, that means 100% of your guests are skiers!!! 

Apparently our snowboards stay attached to our feet since we can't hike or something. 

There was a resort here in NM that stayed "pure" like that. I think they were losing money and had to open to snowboarders to stay afloat. I don't know if it was a rumor or not but I had always heard that the original owner's last words were "never let a boarder on this mountain."


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Manning Park doesn't have a "no snowboarders" policy, but they are very light on park and similar stuff, so they don't attract snowboarders. You can tell when you're there -- the clientele is about two thirds skiers, which is about reverse of what we get in the lower mainland. And guess what? Manning's in receivership. Hmmmmm. Coincidence?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this from the guy who started this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/37080-back-country-about-hiking-riding.html
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


glad to hear you're seeing the light  sorry it took drawing down on some psycho to get you there.... if that's what finally did it


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowmobiles.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I laughed my ass off at the dumbass talking about "hiking to the secret stashes" I guess this fucktard has never heard of a split board......:laugh:


"How is a snowboarder going to to get there? I don't know." 

I was sitting there in perma-facepalm.... I couldn't help to look down at my feet and realize that I can walk regardless if I have skis on. 

snowshoes even..... like really, really dumb statement.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Purely coincidentally, today for the first time I shared a lift chair with a skier who was vocally down on snowboarders. "Yep, in my day we didn't have snowboarders wrecking the runs". Yeah, he complained about boarders sideslipping down and pushing all the snow off, and I mentioned skiers snowplowing down and doing the same; he mentioned how snowboarders get the runs all rutted, and I mentioned how skiers get the runs all mogully. On and on. Fuck, this guy was about 10 years younger than me and I was getting ready to call him "pops".


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't talk shit to skiers.... Skiers have poles; aside from pole whacking, the use of those is letting whippersnappers know their place.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

As my plan is to chase 'POW' next season (11/12) I considered Alta as one of my destinations... 

POOR move... 

SKIERS only... 

FAIL!

I had a WTF moment, until I realised that there are better, far more superior options... 

[I never really understood the 'division' until a ski-instructor told me to move when I was NOWHERE NEAR him or his group. It wasn't so much the 'order' but rather how he phrased it: "Move, snowboarder!"... - yeshemad]

Funnily enough even though I board, most of my mates ski... they're UBER helpful on those flats! = )


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ptapia said:


> I really like the 94% stat. Haha! Of coarse if you only allow skiers, that means 100% of your guests are skiers!!!
> 
> Apparently our snowboards stay attached to our feet since we can't hike or something.
> 
> There was a resort here in NM that stayed "pure" like that. I think they were losing money and had to open to snowboarders to stay afloat. I don't know if it was a rumor or not but I had always heard that the original owner's last words were "never let a boarder on this mountain."


Ah Taos. That is the rumor that Ernie Blakes last words on his death bed were something to that effect. I argued up and down with Taos locals that they were going to have to open to snowboarding to keep their mountain open. They lasted longer than I thought they would. 

Deer Valley is going to open to snowboarding. I've seen enough and read between the lines enough to know that they are preparing for it. It might take another decade, but my gut tells me it's going to be in less than 5 years. Big whoop anyway. That mountain looks pretty boring. 

As long as Alta has their deal with Snowbird they will keep the ban in place. There is either going to have to be a dramatic drop in skier visits, or the deal with Snowbird has to be discontinued for it to change. As I keep saying, the way to get Alta open is for Snowboarders to boycott Snowbird. Which is just not going to happen. Too bad, as Alta has killer terrain. No doubt about it all. 

Mad River Glenn is in the same boat as Alta, but even more entrenched as they don't have a joint pass to rely on to supplement their expenses. They have no reason to open to boarders if they don't want too. Then again, who cares about MRG anyway?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I've ridden a board at Alta. All it takes is a little hike and traverse on Baldy... you can dip right into Alta and then back left to get out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I've ridden a board at Alta. All it takes is a little hike and traverse on Baldy... you can dip right into Alta and then back left to get out.


Please tell me you went through like this:










:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Must be a racist...love white....the more the better and infact I'd rather be in a clouded room full of white.

There should be more ski only hills...especially catering to family gapers...to get them out of the way.

A friend works the first aid clinic at Taos and says the transition has been pretty smooth...not really much to talk about.

And the trend is more skiers with the shaped twin fatties...its the old gomers that are riding.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Manning Park doesn't have a "no snowboarders" policy, but they are very light on park and similar stuff, so they don't attract snowboarders. You can tell when you're there -- the clientele is about two thirds skiers, which is about reverse of what we get in the lower mainland. And guess what? Manning's in receivership. Hmmmmm. Coincidence?


manning is just too far away and too small of a name to attract anybody west of abbotsford

baker doesn't really have a park, but they have the name


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just ran across this thread and the video is no longer available, so I googled it and found this:

Someone posted this video somewhere with a caption "This is why Alta still doesn't allow snowboarders!"






:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

people still ride resorts? oh


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

gauntlet09 said:


> I just ran across this thread and the video is no longer available, so I googled it and found this:
> 
> Someone posted this video somewhere with a caption "This is why Alta still doesn't allow snowboarders!"


That vid made this thread worthwhile... Skier vs. boarder...get over it.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Please tell me you went through like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, once there were five of us and as we were coming out of the trees into the Alta side, a skier cruised past us. It was a perfect opportunity to do just that, especially since he was grilling us... we just laughed and yelled at him... "you like that, don't ya?!!!"


----------



## Skoojoo (Mar 1, 2010)

Alta will eventually give in. Taos gave in recently after they realized that their bias was chasing away families and groups that are made up of both skiers and boarders. Much like the guys i ride with. That kind of elitist attitude is very bad for business.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> I've ridden a board at Alta. All it takes is a little hike and traverse on Baldy... you can dip right into Alta and then back left to get out.


so have I. and deer valley too. haha. fuckers. In fact, I'lll probably hike up to the daly chutes at DV sometime soon now that they're closed for season(the only good terrain they offer).


as far as Kill climbz sayinng DV will soon open to boarders. Edgar Stein (founder and owner of deer valley) has gone on the record as saying that "as long as I am alive deer valley will never allow snowboarding". they put a cap on how many lift tickets they sell and they reach the quota almost every day anyway. plus most of the gaper millionaire assholes they cater to there just love the boarding ban and they'd alienate alot of their most loyal customers by allowing boarding. 

that being said the only reason I can see for them allowing boarding is to stop splitting up families. Many families have parents who ski and kids that board. I drove a shuttle around PC and DV this winter and I can't tell you how many times I've had to drive kids over to PCMR or canyons while their parents skied DV. that's really the only complaint for them. but the positives of the ban far outweigh that one negative for DV.


----------

